# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  (2/4/2010) share code tim kiếm nhạc từ internet ( very kool)

## sohoriverview

demo: http://verzing.com/mp3 ( demo cũng la trang mình đang dùng )
download unzip rùi uplen host và chạy thôi ( files size rất nhẹ ~ 300kb thôi ) host free chay cũng tôt.
download: http://verzing.com/listen/VerZing.zip 
down xong nhớ thanks cho tinh thần share [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## handucquan

cai nay dung de lam j ah anh
em ko hieu lam

----------

